# Amazing Job Opportunity!!



## Espressocrazy (Jan 3, 2012)

I need a coffee enthusiast for a national coffee company. You must enjoy coffee and drinking it will be part of your job.....

This position is for a Sales and Service executive in the East Anglia region. You will be required to look after our existing customers and also grow our customer base.

Car, phone and iPad is included.

Any questions, please let me know.

Thanks

Robin


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Do you need experience of anything - or any specific skills please?


----------



## Espressocrazy (Jan 3, 2012)

jonc said:


> Do you need experience of anything - or any specific skills please?


Not really. A love of coffee is essential obviously. We want people who are hands on, and are happy to get their hands dirty (with coffee of course). Must be personable as there will be selling and barista training involved. Hope that helps..

Must have a clean driving licence.


----------



## lukej (Nov 29, 2014)

I'm interested, are you able to send more info my way?


----------

